# Projecting Puppy Size to Adult Size



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

I know that it is possible to look at a puppy and get a sense of what its adult structure, proportions and color will be. Is it possible to take a look at a puppy and predict its adult size?
For example, if both sire and dam are within the standard but the sire is at the top of the standard and the dam is at the bottom of the standard, can you take a look at a litter, and see which individual pups will be more like father, more like mother, or in between, in size?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I cannot. 

In my first litter, there was a pup that was born at 13 ounces. All the others were 16-18 ounces at birth. The 13 ounce pup lost weight that first day as the others did, and then it took him longer to gain it back than the other pups. 

Because it was my first litter, I graphed their weights for several weeks. The yellow pup (13 ounce puppy) had a slower growth slope than the other dogs. I gave him to my parents because I expected him to be small. He grew slowly. He continued to grow. He grew into his ears and paws, his tail stopped sweeping the floor, his ears and paws grew, his tail started sweeping the floor again. Then he grew again. And again. And again. He is nearing five years. The standing joke is that Cujo (AKA Clifford) is STILL growing. He is larger than all the other puppies in both litters. 

So I do not predict. I tell buyers that the sire is approximately 25 inches, but throws large pups. I tell them the dam is 24.5 inches. I make no guarantees about their final size and weight, only that I am not trying to produce oversized sheps. Most of my bitches weigh in the area of 65 pounds.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's sire is at the top of the standard and his dam is at the bottom.

Stark was predicted to be larger than his father, but at 11 months old is holding at a much smaller size. Which is fine with me.. lol.


----------

